# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Emniyet'in Londra Temsilcisi Cemaatçi mi?

## bozok

*EMNİYET’İN LONDRA TEMSİLCİSİ CEMAATüİ Mİ*



25.08.2010 18:27

Eskişehir Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı - artık adını ezberlediğiniz – kitabında üst düzey bir emniyet yetkilisi ile ilgili çok ilginç bir hikaye anlatılıyor. 

Avcı’nın gündeme getirdiği bir belge var. 

Belgenin başlığı şöyle: *“ümer Bey tarafından görevlendirilen şahısların hem kendilerini hem de sorumluluklarını üstlendikleri arkadaşları ve birimleri deşifre etmeleri.”*

Başlık uzun ama olayın ne olduğunu iyi anlatıyor. 

****

Belgeye göre ümer Bey (asıl adı Osman Hilmi üzdil), cemaatin polis teşkilatındaki imamı oluyor.

Cemaatçi polisler ümer Bey’den şikayetçi. üünkü ümer Bey’in yanlış davranışları yüzünden deşifre oluyorlar. 

ümer Bey, 2007 yılında Fethullah Gülen’i ziyaret için Amerika’ya gidiyor. Ancak ülkeye girişte FBI kendisinden şüpheleniyor ve sorguya alıyor. FBI sorgu tutanaklarını da aynı yıl Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’ne gönderiyor.

**** 

Belgede bu olayla ilgili şu bilgilere yer veriliyor:

*“Konu olağanüstü hassasiyeti nedeniyle Büyüğümüze genel hatlarıyla arz edilmiştir. Büyüğümüz, ümer Bey’le görüşülerek bilgisayarında bulunan bilgilerin muhtevasının ne olduğunun sorulması talimatını vermiş ve olaydan büyük üzüntü duyduğunu ifade etmişlerdir. Büyüğümüzün talimatı üzerine ilgili Daire Başkanı R.G ümer Bey’le görüşmüş ve kendisinden ABD’de yaşanan olayla ilgili bilgi talep etmiştir.”*

Kimdir bu R.G rumuzlu kişi?

****

Odatv, R.G rumuzlu kişinin Recep Gültekin olabileceği yönünde bilgilere ulaştı. 

Recep Gültekin, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’nde uzun yıllar Dış İlişkiler Daire Başkanlığı görevinde bulundu. 2009 yılında *“Emniyet görevlisi”* unvanıyla Londra’ya tayin edildi.

Belgedeki bilgilere göre FBI, – Avcı’nın *“teşkilatın imamı”* olarak nitelendirdiği – Osman Hilmi üzdil’i (ümer Bey’i) 2007 yılında sorguluyor. –Recep Gültekin, Emniyet’te 2007’de “ilgili daire başkanıdır

****

*“Büyüğümüzün talimatı üzerine”* ümer Bey’in ifadesini alan daire başkanı acaba Recep Gültekin midir? 

Sıkıntılı kısım Gültekin’in *“Büyüğümüzün talimatı”* ile hareket etmesidir.
Odatv Gültekin’e ulaşamadı. Gültekin açıklama ihtiyacı hissederse Odatv sayfaları açıktır. 

 
*Odatv.com*

----------

